# مناجم الذهب



## إيجابي جدا (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم والرحمة من رب السموات والأرض


تحية طيبة لكل من يقرا هذه الأسطر.. وبعد

وأود أن أسأل من كان له علم عن شركات التنقيب عن الذهب وحفر المناجم الخاصة به حيث أننا بصدد استخراج الامتياز وجميع الرخص اللازمة للبحث والتنقيب من أحدى الدول الإفريقية المشهورة بالذهب واحتياطياته الهائلة..

ويهمني في الأمر عناوين الشركات العاملة بنفس المجال وطريقة التعامل معهم
وحول الأراضي الغير مستغلة.. ما هي أفضل الطرق لمعرفة الاحتياطي داخلها

وياحبذا بعض النصح بكل ما هو متعلق بالأمر صغيرا كان ذكل أم كبيرا


تحياتي لكم


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
انا عندى عنوان لشركة ذهب عاملة فى مصر وارقام تليفوناتهم ولكنهم مش معايا الان ممكن فى خلال يويمن اكون بعتلهم لك وتتعامل معهم


----------



## إيجابي جدا (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك على تجاوبك يا عزيزي

وأنا في الانتظار



تحياتي


----------

